# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  الشمندر ،مصدر جيد للكثير من الفيتامينات المعدنية

## DR_ALMADHLOOM

الشمندرمصدر جيد للكثير من الفيتامينات المعدنية  
 

البنجر أو الشمندر هو نبات مزهر ، توجد منه عدة فصائل وهو خضرة شتوية ، من ضمن العشرة الخضروات التي تحتوي على أحسن مكونات لحماية الخلايا ضد التطور أمراض القلب و الدورة الدموية ،السرطان والأمراض المتصلة بالشيخوخة. 
الشمندر ،مصدر جيد للكثير من الفيتامينات المعدنية .من ضمنا : الفيتامين أ '' vitamine A '' (للعظام ،الأسنان ، الجلد ... ) والفيتامين ك '' vitamine K '' (التي تساعد على تخثر الدم ). و إسهام بالمغانيزم '' magnésium '' الحديد fer المغناز '' manganèse " النحاس " cuivre " الفيتامين ب2 " vitamine B2 " وأخيرا الفيتامين ب9 " folate " ، وجبات ملائمة من الفيتامين ب9 '' folate '' وخاصة أثناء الحمل وأثناء مراحل التطور لأن هذا الفيتامين ضروري لإنتاج خلايا جديدة .ويلعب أيضا دورا هاما في إنتاج مواد جينية (ADN, ARN)، ،في عمل الجهاز العصبي و الجهاز المناعة . 
جزء من الشمندر مغلي يحتوي على 40 وحدة حرارية '' calories '' ، وينصح طهيه بالقشور . 
''الشمندر'' ، يمكن أكله ساخنا أو باردا ضمن ''سلطة '' ويمكن أيضا تناوله مفروما كحبة '' البطاطس'' ويحفظ أسبوع أو أسبوعين في الثلاجة في كيس من البلاستيك ''مثقوب'' ، والزائد منه يفرم إلى مكعبات و يحفظ في مكان ''التجلد''لثلاجات في كيس مناسب 
والشمندر معروف منذ اكثر من الفي عام، اولى الشواهد عن زراعته تعود إلى القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد، وهي تشير إلى آثار زراعته في روما حيث كان يستعمل كمادة مغذية ومعالجة لآلام الرأس والأسنان. 
ابن سينا كتب الكثير عن الشمندر وعن فوائده الغذائية والعلاجية للجذور وللأوراق)). 
ü علاج لفقر الدم.
ü مصدر للفيتامينات A – C – B2 
ü غني بالبوتاسيم والمغنزيوم.
ü مدر للبول. 

المحتويات  
- يحتوي الشمندر على الكثير من السكر (سكروز، غلوكوز، فركتوز)، البروتين، الألياف، الأحماض العضوية وعلى كثير من الأحماض الأمينية، إضافة إلى الفيتامينات والأملاح المعدنية. 
- فيه من الحريرات 31ك.ك لكل مئة غرام (ترتفع هذه الكمية في الشمندر السكري إلى 174 
- وفي الشمندر ايضاً نحاس، زنك، منغنيز، كوبلت، يود، بورون، سليكون، باريوم، نيكل، بروم وفضة. 


الفوائد والاستعمالات 
- الشمندر من أهم مصادر السكر، يستعمل في الصناعة على نطاق واسع لاستخراج السكر، حمض الستريك، السبيرتو والغليسرين. والشمندر صنف مغذ من أصناف الطعام يطهى منفرداً أو يكمل سلطة الخضار. 
- الطب الشعبي يعرف أن الشمندر مدر للبول، ملين، مضاد للاسقربوط، مضاد للإلتهابات ومساعد على تسكين الآلام. ينصح بتناوله أولئك الذين يعانون من السمنة أو من أمراض الكبد، وبعض أمراض القلب.  
- وجدير بالذكر أن تناول الشمندر يقود إلى انخفاض في ضغط الدم لأنه غني بالبوتاسيوم. 
- أما الطب الحديث فقد قرأ منافعه من خلال محتوياته فوجده غنياً بحمض الفوليك، الفيتامين الذي يقوي جهاز المناعة وينظم عملية انقسام الخلايا ويخفف من فقر الدم الحاد. وحمض الفوليك ضروري للمرأة الحامل لتخفيف خطر حدوث تشوه في الجهاز العصبي عند الجنين. 
- تعتبر السعرات الحرارية في الشمندر قليلة بالنسبة لطعمه الحلو وهو على أية حال مصدر طاقة لجسم الإنسان. ويعتبر الشمندر مصدراً هاماً للأوكسالات التي تساهم في تشكيل الحصى في الكلى لذلك ينصح أولئك الذين يعانون من مشكلة تشكل الحصى في كلاهم أن يتجنبوه. 
- اللون الأحمر في الشمندر ناتج عن مادة البتايين التي تنظم توازن الحموضة (PH ) في المعدة وتسهل عملية الهضم. 

طريقة الاستهلاك 
- يحفظ الشمندر في البراد اسبوعين إلى أربعة أسابيع. أفضله النوع الصلب والحجم الوسط أو الصغير حيث الطعم الأفضل. 
- يسلق الشمندر على البخار لفترة قصيرة كي نحافظ على منافعه الصحية. ويتم تحضير سلطة لذيذة منه يضاف إليها الثوم والحامض وزيت الزيتون. 
- البعض يستعين بعصير الشمندر لتخفيف مشاكل الجهاز الهضمي. أما أوراق الشمندر فتضاف إلى الحساء كمصدر للعناصر المعدنية وكغذاء مفيد للكبد

----------


## أمل الظهور

*يعطيك العافيه على المعلومات* 


*تشكرات*

----------

